# Sequels, which went wrongâ€¦



## liber_dragon (May 7, 2011)

*This tread is for discussion on movies you think was a disgrace to the previous movie/s.*


LetÂ´s take a look back on some of the long wanted sequels that have been released to the wild.
  Steven Spielberg and Georges Lukas have made some of my favorite movie throw time,  now you just canÂ´t miss the Indiana Jones trilogy, world jump out of there chairs when the new indie movie was to be released.:-D
  Now we have seen Indies adventures over and over again, and we F**king love it, so believe me when I say that I was not crying for a great fourthly sequel, NO IT WAS BECAUSE I WAS ASS RAPED and there was no freaking lob. Now I donâ€™t talk about the freezer and the big atom bomb, no itâ€™s the freaking end I mean of all imaginary thoughts of Lukas, he had to take the aliens, I know we had the Holy Grail and a lot of other stuff, but aliens? Seriously? You got all exited of this movie all throw and when all the mysteries of Indies latest mission will come to an end the rape you, the just turn you upside down and f**k you in the ass and no lob. 
  Now we donâ€™t appreciate this too much, do we? We pay good money for some good time with our dear hero of time.
  The only thing that is missing is a fifth movieâ€¦ oh holy ass there is a rumor about a fifth sequel.
  F**k this is not good, well I donâ€™t want to get all indie horny now so letâ€™s see on what the future might have for us, Iâ€™m just waiting for the star wars V to come (just an example) what will happen?
  Well Vader is cold as stone (I hope) so were to go with this (Lukas fantasy mind turns on)â€I know, letÂ´s take jar jar (lob) Bing back and make him a Hyper droid with 6 turbo dildos as hands, F**king Luke and the rest of the galaxyâ€, truly I can imagine this.
  This is of course not a mission to offend for you how like the movie, itÂ´s your choice of taste.
So what is you "horror" sequels?


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

It appears you have an opinion that is, most likely, very interesting and important. However, I am sorry to announce that the slightly unorganized and grammatically incorrect look of this post has caused me to just say:

TL;DR


----------



## liber_dragon (May 7, 2011)

I know, i don't really take the time just to check it through, maybe in the future i post that in the beginning.


----------



## LizardKing (May 7, 2011)

liber_dragon said:


> there was no freaking lob



What?


----------



## liber_dragon (May 7, 2011)

Vaseline


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 8, 2011)

H2 by Rob Zombie.

The first Halloween remake was disappointing and the sequel to a remake made me a stronger Carpenter Myers fan. I hate Zombie's (excluding Devil's Rejects) movies, he should return back to music.

ANOES 6 was stupid as is. Worst Nightmare on Elm Street sequel.

Son of the Mask nuff said.

The Exorcist sequels were all crap and not scary.

Saw 3,4,and 5.

Blair Witch Project 2 was a ton of crap.

The Rage: Carrie 2 is no true Carrie.

Etc.


----------



## Folgrimeo (May 8, 2011)

Star Wars Episode I. I smiled and nodded and pretended that I liked it, but you don't have to be a Star Wars nut to know that film sucked.

The third Harry Potter film (Prisoner of Azkaban). Although the Hippogryphs were a treat, overall I was underwhelmed, wasn't sure what was going on half the time. I hadn't read the book in years, so the film's short runtime making it skip over a bunch of important details didn't help (shorter than the previous two films, making it even more unacceptable). Once I saw how frickin' ugly the werewolf was (I don't care if you're going for a wolf/human hybrid, give it more FUR!!), I just turned my brain off. I also hated the fourth film, but I don't remember anything from it -- it felt so similar and the events so pedestrian that it was boring.

The third Matrix film (Matrix Revolutions). Now I did hate the second film, that was pathetic (I then re-watched the first film and was in disbelief at how interesting it was). The only part of the second film I liked was the brawl with the many Smiths because the film went goofy for a moment. And that architect scene was unnecessarily too upper-class for me. But the third film... oy. This was when I really noticed that the actors do speak in monotone, that everything has a pretentious air to it, everything is serious business, and Neo seems just as inhuman and bereft of life as everyone else. I might actually like the Smiths a little more, they tend to show emotion (anger, but still). So the whole film plodded along and there was an unsatisfying conclusion.

I didn't really see anything of Home Alone 3 (or was it 4), but I saw enough. So the cast is all different, maybe they'll still have the classic Home Alone formula. Eh, kinda. But the timing is horrible and some of the traps are unnecessarily cruel. If you don't have bandits with the right comedic slapstick to respond to such events, then it doesn't work. Think of all the traps from the first two films, imagine how funny it'd be if they just screamed and frowned like a normal person would. It's not, is it? And besides, even if these new bandits could act, they would have to compete against Daniel Stern, the King of High-Pitched Girly Screaming. The whole POINT of these films is funny slapstick, no one gives a rat's tail about Kevin making it out alive or Kevin's family getting home.


----------



## Aeturnus (May 8, 2011)

About ninety-five percent of the sequels that are made.


----------



## liber_dragon (May 8, 2011)

Aeturnus said:


> About ninety-five percent of the sequels that are made.


 

DonÂ´t you have a un-fav that just f**kt up your fav movie.


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 8, 2011)

The second Mortal Kombat movie.

Nuff Said.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 8, 2011)

Jaws 2-4: this time it's REALLY personal
Highlander 2 spoiler: the immortals are really aliens


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 12, 2011)

Superman 3 and 4... the first two were good, second actually better than the first.  Last two sucked.


----------



## ArielMT (May 12, 2011)

Speed II: Cruise Control


----------



## Twylyght (May 13, 2011)

Poltergeist 3
Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull
Fantastic Four 2
Aliens 3 and 4
AVP 2


----------



## Ekho (May 13, 2011)

Twylyght said:


> Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull



I'm surprised sites like Rotten Tomatoes and Metacritic have this movie rated somewhat highly.  I didn't like much about this movie when I saw it, and I can't stand Shia LaBeouf.



> Fantastic Four 2
> AVP 2


Their respective first movies were pretty bad, too.  I can't believe I paid to see both AVP movies....


----------



## Twylyght (May 14, 2011)

I feel bad.  I saw the Indiana Jones movie in theaters.  As soon as they showed the odd shaped skull, I was saying to myself "please don't let this be about aliens".  And sure enough, it was.  I threw my hands up at that point.


----------



## Ekho (May 14, 2011)

> I feel bad.  I saw the Indiana Jones movie in theaters.  As soon as they  showed the odd shaped skull, I was saying to myself "please don't let  this be about aliens".  And sure enough, it was.  I threw my hands up at  that point.



I thought the same thing.  That just ruined the movie for me.

I'll also add Pirates of the Caribbean 2 and 3 to this list.  The second wasn't terrible, but not great either.  The third was flat out awful.


----------



## Twylyght (May 16, 2011)

The Grudge 2 and 3
The Ring 2
Star Trek umm 4,5,6...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 20, 2011)

Too many sequels are just dragging money from the viewers who expect to see a good sequel to a good movie.


----------



## GravesideManner (May 24, 2011)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> H2 by Rob Zombie.
> 
> The first Halloween remake was disappointing and the sequel to a remake made me a stronger Carpenter Myers fan. I hate Zombie's (excluding Devil's Rejects) movies, he should return back to music.
> 
> ...


 
As far as Rob Zombie's Halloween goes, I have to disagree. I really really liked how he put a different spin on it and like, let you see Myers' childhood. Zombie's H2 was a little bit of a letdown though, haha. I definitely prefer the Carpenter Halloween films, but I think Zombie's were at least passable.

And oh my gosh House of 1000 Corpses and the Devil's Rejects were phenomenal <3

I left in the sequels I agreed with you on. Everything after Nightmare 3 was just horrible, not even in the badgood way, but just in the embarrassing way.

The Exorcist sequels were all just really really bad, as was the prequel. But lets get serious, NOTHING will ever touch THe Exorcist. That movie was just a masterpiece.

Blair Witch 2 used to have my "Dumbest Movie I've Ever Seen" award, but I watched "Feeding Grounds" today, and ether that or "The Craving" has got to take that one, hands down.

The Howling sequels were all very okay, and everything after Texas Chainsaw Massacre 2 was just completely stupid. "I have a GREAT idea!" "what?" "Let's remake Texas Chainsaw Massacre and make Leatherface a transvestite! That'll be great and make sense!" "OH MY GOD YOU'RE A GENIUS."


----------



## Icky (May 24, 2011)

Pretty much any sequel ever.

Prove me wrong. please


----------



## GravesideManner (May 24, 2011)

Icky said:


> Pretty much any sequel ever.
> 
> Prove me wrong. please


 
It's about to be the Scream 2 class discussion in here :O

Okay, a sequel that is better than the original...hmm...

Okay, I don't hold this as truth, but a lot of people say that The Devil's rejects is way better than House of 1000 Corpses, and then a lot of people say that Dark Knight was better than Batman Begins.

I disagree with those, so I can't use them, though. Hmmm... Evil Dead 2 is significantly better than the original! Even though I feel dirty for saying that...


----------



## shaaaark (May 24, 2011)

Boondock Saints II. Very disappointed...


----------



## GravesideManner (May 25, 2011)

You know, I'm a huge huge huge movie buff and I've never seen Boondock Saints.


----------



## shaaaark (May 25, 2011)

GravesideManner said:


> You know, I'm a huge huge huge movie buff and I've never seen Boondock Saints.


 
How dare you... I must educate you. Seriously though, I really liked it.


----------



## ArielMT (May 25, 2011)

Icky said:


> Pretty much any sequel ever.
> 
> Prove me wrong. please


 
"Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan" proved an exception by more than making up for the campy-sequel-series-turned-movie that became "Star Trek: The Motion Picture."


----------



## GravesideManner (May 25, 2011)

shaaaark said:


> How dare you... I must educate you. Seriously though, I really liked it.


 
I've been told that i should see it by a ton of people, I just haven't gotten around to it yet. More B-Movies and Exploitation films just keep falling into my lap!


----------



## Azure (May 25, 2011)

Smoking Aces 2. Say what you want about the original, but it had character, comedy, lots of nice nasty action, and cinnamon roll. The sequel possess NOTHING. No plot, horribly altered personas, characters I couldn't be worked over with a blowtorch to care about, and was overall worthless and had horrible production values. Just watch the video below, watch it all the way through, you'll see just how horrible this movie is. And that's just a taste. Worst. Explosion. EVER.

[yt]ni8NeYWqweo&feature=relmfu[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 25, 2011)

It started with RE4 (videogame not movie but whatever, movie shouldn't have happened [with the Resident Evil name anyway... :/ ])...


----------



## WingDog (May 30, 2011)

Can I name one that is not yet out? Well I'm going too! Avatar 2, should be shot dead


----------



## Heliophobic (May 30, 2011)

Every Harry Potter movie after the second one.


----------



## Idlewild (May 30, 2011)

Icky said:


> Pretty much any sequel ever.
> 
> Prove me wrong. please



Pixar might be cheating but Toy Story 2/3 were very good. But Pixar has such a high standard, anything they put out is really good at worst, haha! Also, Shrek 2 was very well done. It had the same director as the first, so that helped it out a bit.

But speaking of Shrek, Shrek the Third was atrocious. I only remember laughing once and I haven't seen any of the following movies from the franchise.


----------



## HarryCanyon (Oct 7, 2011)

What do you think of X-Men 3 and Spider-Man 3?now for Halloween 3: Season of the Witch i believe it's an excellent horror movie that tried to do something different to the franchise because Carpenter had enough of Michael and decided to kill off Michael in Halloween 2 to end his story. He came up with a concept to turn the franchise into a big screen horror anthology in the "Tales from The Crypt", "Creepshow" or "Night Gallery" fame of a different Halloween themed horror story every year.


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 7, 2011)

Icky said:


> Pretty much any sequel ever.
> 
> Prove me wrong. please



Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King




ArielMT said:


> "Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan" proved an exception by more than making up for the campy-sequel-series-turned-movie that became "Star Trek: The Motion Picture."



Yeah, but you have to look at 2, 3, and 4 as one complete trilogy within the Star Trek movie series.  They were all written to flow together (yes, even 4) by Leonard Nemoy, which shows the death, rebirth, and rehabilitation of Spock.  I think really out of the six movies, Star Trek 2-4 and 6 are the ones to watch.  1 and 5 should be skipped.

As for complete failures as sequels, come on, I can't believe people haven't brought up the Highlander sequels yet *L*.  Also, every friggen Disney Sequel ever made for their animated films.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 7, 2011)

Any sequel after the first Balto cartoon movie


& because my This button is gone, I agree with Azure. Smokin' Aces 1 was awesome, but 2 was horrible


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2011)

*NIGHT OF THE LIVING THREAD*


----------



## Smelge (Oct 7, 2011)

Ekho said:


> Twylyght said:
> 
> 
> > I feel bad.  I saw the Indiana Jones movie in  theaters.  As soon as they showed the odd shaped skull, I was saying to  myself "please don't let this be about aliens".  And sure enough, it  was.  I threw my hands up at that point.
> ...



Wait.

Lost Ark - Searching for the Ark of the Covenant. Holy ghosts melt Nazis to death.
Last Crusade - The Holy Grail. Two Thousand year old knight and a cup that can bring people back to life.
Temple of Doom - I have no fucking clue what the hell this one was about.
Crystal Skull - Aliens

Personally, after the other shit, I think aliens fit in quite well, and it's worrying that you're dismissing aliens over religious mumbo-jumbo.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2011)

But religious mumbo jumbo is best mumbo jumbo. D:

Oh. And speaking of aliens...

Aliens. This had to have been already said. That was a great example of a good sequel.


----------



## Seas (Oct 7, 2011)

Far Cry.
2 wasn't a bad game by itself, it just wasn't Far Cry at all.

Elder scrolls after Morrowind:
They just keep removing more than they add to the depth.

Mount&Blade:
With Fire and Sword made an intense medieval battle game into an extremely slow-paced shooter.


----------



## Lunar (Oct 7, 2011)

Dunno if it counts as a "sequel", but... I became a big fan of the Inheritance Cycle by Christopher Paolini, and was thrilled when I saw the movie trailer.  (Movie came out after the second book, btw.)  So my friend, who loved it as much as I did (if not more), and I went to see it, and were utterly disappointed.  I understand that the books are different from movies, and sometimes that's not a bad thing.  But oh my god, I don't think it's possible for them to have fucked _Eragon_ up so badly.  They didn't even continue with _Eldest_ because the ratings were shit and they made absolutely no money.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 7, 2011)

Anything after CoD 4


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 7, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> Dunno if it counts as a "sequel", but... I became a big fan of the Inheritance Cycle by Christopher Paolini, and was thrilled when I saw the movie trailer.  (Movie came out after the second book, btw.)  So my friend, who loved it as much as I did (if not more), and I went to see it, and were utterly disappointed.  I understand that the books are different from movies, and sometimes that's not a bad thing.  But oh my god, I don't think it's possible for them to have fucked _Eragon_ up so badly.  They didn't even continue with _Eldest_ because the ratings were shit and they made absolutely no money.



I actually fell asleep during the movie, right before it hit the climax at the end. I recall the books being at least half decent (granted I skipped all of the parts pertaining to Roran in Eldest), but holy shit that movie was bad. Just as well they never made any movies of Eldest or Brisingr because they would have to be either 4 hours long and be boring for the most part, or they would be 2 hours long and cut out all of the meat of the world. I actually don't mind Paolini's attempt to flesh out a world of his own, but he has no sense of pacing it seems and this would translate horribly into a movie.

I was also severely disappointed with The Golden Compass for the same reason, except that I didn't fall asleep, I just found myself screaming mentally at the director for bastardizing one of my favorite books of all time in the most terrible ways possible. I really hope that they don't decide to make a full series of these movies without doing a full redo of The Golden Compass so that it actually follows the damn plot properly.

As for bad movie sequels, I'm surprised at just how bad Jaws 2 was considering how good Jaws was.



> Anything after CoD 4



Pretty much this.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 7, 2011)

Icky said:


> Pretty much any sequel ever.
> 
> Prove me wrong. please



Spiderman 2?
Shrek 2?
LOTR 2?

---
Anyone mention MIB II as a disgrace?


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 8, 2011)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> LOTR 2?



Doesn't count as a sequel, but as the second part of a three-part series thoroughly planned and detailed before the first part's release.


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 8, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Doesn't count as a sequel, but as the second part of a three-part series thoroughly planned and detailed before the first part's release.



Tomato, Tomahto.  It counts as a sequel. :3

Okay, I have a sequel that didn't suck:  'Aliens'.  Personally I think it's better then the original ^_^


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Oct 8, 2011)

Cheaper By The Dozen 2. As a kid, I loved the first one, so when I heard there was gonna be a sequel, I freaked out. I had to see it. My reaction?

Just...just....I....ugh....um....*weeping*


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 9, 2011)

Not that it was a movie (though many wish it was ONLY a movie), but as awful as World War I was, the second one was even worse. Sure, the first had mustard gas, chemical warfare and destroyed the Victorian mindset but World War II was ten times as bad. This was not just a European conflict that the US got embroiled in, this was a two-front war between the Allies and the Axis nations of Germany and Japan. And I'm sure the world could have done without the grim realities of the Holocaust, the Pacific War, which was absolutely the most bloody conflict between two nations in four years, and the horrors of the nuclear bomb. Now, the question is- will the human race blinded by its own lack of compassion and nationalism, will they decide that the Second World War needs a sequel? Because given our new capacity to destroy each other, there might not be any survivors of World War III.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 9, 2011)

The second Scooby Doo movie
First one had perfect actors for the parts and Scooby didn't look tweaked out.

http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMTQ1ODMwMjQ3Ml5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTYwMTQ3MTg2._V1._SX485_SY361_.jpg

vs

http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/M...nBnXkFtZTcwNTQ0OTc2NA@@._V1._SX640_SY480_.jpg


----------



## Sar (Oct 9, 2011)

The hangover 2
Spiderman 3
Ice Age 2
Human Centipede 2


----------



## Vega (Oct 9, 2011)

Where do I begin?
BAD MOVIE SEQUELS:

Alien 3
Alien: Resurrection
Resident Evil 2:Apocolypse
Resident Evil 3
Resident Evil: Afterlife
Halloween 4
Halloween 5
Halloween:Curse Of Michael Myers
Halloween:H20
Halloween 8
Mortal Kombat: Annihilation
Scooby Doo: Monsters Unleashed(?)
Dragon Heart 2 (In my opinion)
Transformers:  Revenge of the Fallen
Transformers 3
Spider-man 3
X-Men 3
Paranormal Activity 2

BAD VIDEO GAME SEQUELS:

Resident Evil 5(was good was it was just not Resident Evil)
Marvel vs Capcom 3
Devil May Cry 2
Devil May Cry 4
Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Call Of Duty: Black Ops
Splinter Cell: Double Agent

GOOD MOVIE SEQUELS:

X-Men 2
Spider-Man 2
Lord Of The Rings: Two Towers
Lord Of The Rings: Return Of The King
28 Weeks Later
For A Few Dollars More
The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly
The Legend Of The Drunken Master
Star Trek 2: Wrath Of Khan
All The Harry Potter Sequels
Chronicles Or Narnia: Prince Caspian
Chronicles Of Narnia: The Voyage of the _Dawn Treader_
GOOD VIDEO GAME SEQUELS:

Resident Evil 2
Resident Evil 4
Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns Of The Patriots (Would add 3 but it's a prequel)
Grand Theft Auto 3
Grand Theft Auto 4
Portal 2
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves
Rock Band 2
Rock Band 3
The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
Splinter Cell 3:Chaos Theory
Splinter Cell: Conviction
Startcraft II
Diablo II
And that was at the top of my head, I might be back for more.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 9, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> The hangover 2


"The Hangover" overall is a terrible movie.


----------



## Ames (Oct 9, 2011)

Clayton said:


> "The Hangover" overall is a terrible movie.



Yeah you'd have to be stoned and/or shitfaced to claim that they were good movies.  Ken Jeong's performance in both of them still earned my respect, though.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 9, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Yeah you'd have to be stoned and/or shitfaced to claim that they were good movies.  Ken Jeong's performance in both of them still earned my respect, though.


The Hangover is the movie form of Big Bang Theory mixed with Regular Show

In other words; very unfunny.


----------

